# Which snow pants to get



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the four square ones look better but both are nice.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I've never had any experience with the brand, but the Apertures seem like a better choice.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

aperture has better breathability and waterproofing so i would go with those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

the foursquare ones look better.


----------

